# Someone is selling trad. Korean Podaegis and *cheaper* chunei!



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

Okay so...i just found out about this mama from Singapore who is in S. Korea.
She sells the traditional Korean podaegi, both the blanket kind (short, wide and mesh) and the vest style "chunei" but much longer.

Here is her ebay listing for blanket podaegi.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Korean-tradition...QQcmdZViewItem

and these r the longer length "chunei" she has as well.
Shes asking, I think $54 or something for these and shipping to the USA is $17...thou im not 100% sure.

http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u...bylovepd-1.jpg
(note these r chunei too, but r longer length than the iHosa brand chunei...I am really liking the blue one...*hmmm* She has other types as well apparently)

I figured id pop this up here as I know some of u r interested in authentic, new Korean podaegis or want a chunei but cant afford the $100+ chunei's from iHosa.


----------



## maymorales (Dec 9, 2006)

can't make out the quality of the product.








the image on the link is small, even when I click to magnify it.
what's your take on it?

the chunei look so similar to the carriers that are popular in Taiwan right now.


----------



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

Hmmm, I saw another link for them on a korean site and they look quite high quality, there r others which r similar but not as good-quality wise, as they appear.

I think I might get one in january...im eager to try a longer length chunei out...who knows!







:


----------



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

Here is a link to a Korean webmart that sells them
http://www.gmarket.co.kr/challenge/n...s_class_kind=S

they do look nice thou...


----------



## maymorales (Dec 9, 2006)

OMG! I am trying to gather myself!
My parents' neighborhood in L.A. has a large Korean population. And I swear I've seen this at the Korean gift stores. I didn't know it was a carrier!!! I thought they were just little messenger bags. I assumed they were diaper bags because they're in the infant section.

where's the lightbulb smiley?


----------



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

Oh really! Go for it! get one!!!

R you going to ur parents anytime soon?


----------



## yarngoddess (Dec 27, 2006)

I second that! Go get one and post tons of pictures and let us pick your brain!


----------



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

LOL
oh yeah and buy the blue 1 for me..i'll ofcourse reimburse u...







:

Dontcha love what great enablers we are!!!


----------



## maymorales (Dec 9, 2006)

you're awfully enabling!








I'm going to my parents at one point this month. But imagine how I'll see all the little gift shops now? It'll be crazy!!! Can't wait!!!


----------



## maymorales (Dec 9, 2006)

hmmm...am i that desperate to have my mommy send me a couple in the mail? [no, no, be a grown up...]


----------



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

mail! Mail! Mail!!!
Be a un-adult...LOL...I would!


----------



## Maeve (Feb 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *motheringtao* 
hmmm...am i that desperate to have my mommy send me a couple in the mail? [no, no, be a grown up...]

Being a grown up sux. Get one for me too.


----------



## Hobie (Aug 15, 2007)

I do like that longer style, but I'm not too excited about the bunnies...


----------



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

LOL....I like the longer style as well.
Its typical Korean mama kitsch...practically every baby carrier from Korea has some kind of cute, fluffy dancing animal on it.

actually there is another style...she can also get....
http://www.espoirkorea.com/shop/shop...l?branduid=112
Might be more to your taste...

hehehehe...


----------



## maymorales (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm so








I inadvertently wrote "mommy" instead of mom. what was I, 3?






















yip, i am getting a couple this weekend.
it's a good thing that my mom loooooves to shop.


----------



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

Ohhh really...PM me as soon as you get them! Im quite interested to see what u get!...


----------



## yarngoddess (Dec 27, 2006)

I second the PMing! I would love to ask some questions and see pictures????


----------



## mamaGjr (Jul 30, 2004)

GOING insane trying to decided which of the 3 types on her blog to order. the espoir looks the most like my style. i actually like the extra padding but i also LOVE the look of the woori . the baby comfort which she highly recommendly just seems so flimsy. GRRRR if only I could read korean! I have been on the websites but of course can only understand the pictures...can't read to see if there are reviews or anything .

ANY advice?

thanks
Leslee


----------



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

She has a blog w/ everything she sells

http://thekoreanbaby.blogspot.com

Im getting the Espoir Chunei and a longer modern podaegi soon-should be here next week!


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

Hey Motheringtao - gotten your hands on one yet??


----------



## maymorales (Dec 9, 2006)

No








I went shopping for them but everything was too small for my 5'9", size 14 body. Plus, my toddler is quite big. If I had a small baby, I think some of them might have worked.

But once my saw the concept, she decided to make some for me. She's in the fashion business in L.A. Her sample lady did make a pattern for me. Then I went shopping for fabric. I just cut it and took it to a tailor. But my wait is still another 2 weeks or so.

I'll try to post pics later. Or I can always just have UmmIbrahim to post it on her blog.


----------



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maymorales* 
No








I went shopping for them but everything was too small for my 5'9", size 14 body. Plus, my toddler is quite big. If I had a small baby, I think some of them might have worked.

But once my saw the concept, she decided to make some for me. She's in the fashion business in L.A. Her sample lady did make a pattern for me. Then I went shopping for fabric. I just cut it and took it to a tailor. But my wait is still another 2 weeks or so.

I'll try to post pics later. Or I can always just have UmmIbrahim to post it on her blog.









Right on!!!!
FYI-I am still going to do what you asked me to do, its just Ibi has been a fuss butt today and havent had time, plus we went out for a bit, Tonight after he hits the sack...I'll do what you asked.









BTW
Ibi and I went to this local upscale shopping area w/ the chunei and I went into this cafe (one ive never been in before and shall never go to again! They cafe au lait tasted worse than muddy water!







)

NE way, as I was in line, 2 Korean women got in behind me and they saw the chunei, were checking it out, talking in korean, smiling at me, waving at Ibi, talking about the chunei, smiling at me...etc etc etc.

It was really cute!!!















I do wonder wether the Koreans who see me meandering about in 1 get a kick outta seeing 'em here.


----------



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

Speaking of my blog, its like 98% of everyone who goes to my blog, goes to read the chunei posts...LOL.

Apparently Ive even been written about in a online Polish forum!


----------



## maymorales (Dec 9, 2006)

That's awesome about the Korean women checking u out.








I go to the local play gym and there are 2 Korean moms who don't speak English. They have seen me putting on a Meti Tai, RS and Beco. But they kinda give me "that freak" look. Maybe it's just my imagination.

Yeah! Can't wait! Off to take pics now.


----------

